# assist hook selber bauen



## Algon (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
da ich ein paar von meinen Pilkern mit "assist hook´s" ausrüsten/umrüsten möchte, bin ich auf der Suche nach "Bindeschnur" auf folgende Seite gestoßen:
http://kyfk.blogspot.com/2007/07/jigging-assist-hook-diy-part-i.htmlhttp://kyfk.blogspot.com/2007/07/jigging-assit-hook-diy-part-i.html
http://kyfk.blogspot.com/2007/07/jigging-assit-hook-diy-part-ii.html
http://kyfk.blogspot.com/2007/07/jigging-assist-hook-diy-part-iii.htmlhttp://kyfk.blogspot.com/2007/07/ji...art-iii.htmlging-assit-hook-diy-part-iii.html
http://kyfk.blogspot.com/2007/07/jigging-assist-hook-diy-part-iv.htmlhttp://kyfk.blogspot.com/2007/07/jigging-assit-hook-diy-part-iv.html
http://kyfk.blogspot.com/2007/08/jigging-assist-hook-diy-part-v.htmlhttp://kyfk.blogspot.com/2007/07/jigging-assit-hook-diy-part-v.html

Was nehmt Ihr für eine Bindeschnur?

MfG Algon


----------



## HarryO. (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

Kevlar Schnur #6


----------



## Locke4865 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

@Algon :vik:
bei deinen Alter (100) noch auf große Fische aus? #6
hoffe das ich auch mal so alt werde und rüstig bleibe wie du 

sry vor off Toppic


----------



## Algon (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



HarryO. schrieb:


> Kevlar Schnur #6


Welche Firma bietet eine gute Kevlarschnur an?
Die Einzige die ich finden konnte war die "Stucki SEEHUND SCHNUR Kevlar-Seide" und die "Stucki SEEHUND SCHNUR Nylon".


Locke4865 schrieb:


> @Algon :vik:
> bei deinen Alter (100) noch auf große Fische aus? #6
> hoffe das ich auch mal so alt werde und rüstig bleibe wie du


Eigentlich bin ich viel älter, nur lässt die Forensoftware, die Eingabe meines wahren Alters nicht zu.

MfG Algon


----------



## HarryO. (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

gibt es bei "tackle24", sehr zuverlässig, hab da schon öfters bestellt.

beste grüße
O.


----------



## herrfrick (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

Ich hab dafür Wallervorfach genommen, glaube von Balzer.
Um die 80 kg das sollte reichen.

Da das Zeug anfänglich eine glatte Oberfläche hat hab ich den Knoten mit Sekundenkleber gesichert.

Nen Schrumpfschlauch hab ich nicht drüber gezogen damit mann den Knoten immer auf Haltbarkeit inspizieren kann.

Thomas


----------



## adrian2111 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

Hi

die kevlerschnur gibt es in jedem angelladen der wallerangels ausrüstung hat oder bei gigafisch.de die haben auch gute schnüre

Lg Adrian


----------



## Algon (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

Hallo,

kennt einer einen deutschen Shop, in dem man "zylon line" und "solid rings"(edelstahl) bestellen kann?

MfG Algon


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

Kevlarschnüre dieser Art kauft man Meiner Meinung nach besser im Drachengeschäft, wo sich die Lenkdrachenfreaks eindecken.
Da gibt's mehr Auswahl an hohl geflochtenem aus Dacron, Spectra, Kevlar, Aramid und in allen Geschmacksrichtungen und für die Skeptischen: "Nein die Schnüre sind nicht alle dicker, als die zum Angeln, man bekommt alles was man will!"#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> *Kevlarschnüre dieser Art kauft man Meiner Meinung nach besser im Drachengeschäft, wo sich die Lenkdrachenfreaks eindecken.*
> Da gibt's mehr Auswahl an hohl geflochtenem aus Dacron, Spectra, Kevlar, Aramid und in allen Geschmacksrichtungen und für die Skeptischen: "Nein die Schnüre sind nicht alle dicker, als die zum Angeln, man bekommt alles was man will!"#6


 




Klasse Tipp,

danke.#6#6#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Algon (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

ich werde wohl ne PVA Schnur nehmen.

MfG Algon


----------



## HarryO. (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



Algon schrieb:


> ich werde wohl ne PVA Schnur nehmen.


 

du bist ein wahrer tierfreund, aber wenn du schnell genug bist, wer weiß...:m


----------



## Algon (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



HarryO. schrieb:


> aber wenn du schnell genug bist, wer weiß...:m


jup, ein Drill mit Counter...4 3 2 1 wech.

MfG Algon


----------



## HarryO. (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

:q:q


----------



## Jacky Fan (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

PVA ---- cool (rock)


----------



## herrfrick (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

Welche Haken nutzt Du für die Assithooks?

Bisher habe ich da wenig brauchbares gefunden.
Entweder extrem starkdrähtige Biggame Haken oder Karpfenhaken.
Aber speziell die für A-Hooks genutzten habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Algon (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



herrfrick schrieb:


> Welche Haken nutzt Du für die Assithooks?


 
Seacon "Dorsch und Köhlerhaken" (Art.Nr. 73-9711B) kann ich im Netz aber nicht finden. #c

MfG Algon


----------



## the Gamefisher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

Hi

Hab mir gerade einige der Haken gebunden.
Ich habe dafür die Schnur von 
xXx X-treme Catfish 130kg
und
die von der Firma
Powerline Pro Wels in 0,75mm 84kg

genommen.

Nur ein Laden wo man die Solid Rings bekommt, der fehlt mir auch noch.

Also wer dazu noch eine Idee hat, immer raus damit


----------



## Algon (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



the Gamefisher schrieb:


> Nur ein Laden wo man die Solid Rings bekommt, der fehlt mir auch noch.
> 
> Also wer dazu noch eine Idee hat, immer raus damit


 
na dann, viel Spaß beim suchen.:q
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
naja, ich werd mal nicht so sein :g
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=QUANTUMAssistSolidRings10pcs

MfG Algon


----------



## herrfrick (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

Was spricht denn dagegen die A-Hooks ohne Ring zu nutzen.
Entweder eingeschlauft oder nur in die Schlauf gehangen.

Bei der überdimensiomiertenSchnur die genutzt wird sollte dies doch ne Weile halten.

Ich hab mit und ohne Ring gefischt, geht beides.

Allerdings sollte mann nie in nen Sprengring einschlaufen, das geht schief.


----------



## the Gamefisher (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



Algon
naja schrieb:


> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=QUANTUMAssistSolidRings10pcs[/URL]





herrfrick schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen die A-Hooks ohne Ring zu nutzen.
> Entweder eingeschlauft oder nur in die Schlauf gehangen.




Danke für die Info :q
Hab nur Läden jenseits des Atlantiks gefunden und dort für ein paar Ringe eine Bestellung zu machen wäre doch etwas übertrieben.

Zu meiner benutzten Schnur.
Ich finde die in der Stärke nicht verkehrt. Hat ja auch den Überzug mit dem Schrumpfschlauch zu Überleben und vor allem zu halten.

Die Ringe dachte ich mir in erster Linie zum besseren Spiel des Hakens einzusetzen


----------



## Algon (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



herrfrick schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte mann nie in nen Sprengring einschlaufen, das geht schief.


Damit hast du Deine Frage doch schon selber beantwortet. Mit "Solid Ringen" hat der Assist Hook ein besseres Spiel und ist besser und schneller zu wechseln.(in Verwendung mit Sprengringen)

@Gamefisher 
da habe ich aber auch wie blöde gesucht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Lorenz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



the Gamefisher schrieb:


> Hab nur Läden jenseits des Atlantiks gefunden und dort für ein paar Ringe eine Bestellung zu machen wäre doch etwas übertrieben.



Wieso?
Guck doch mal bei ebay.com,da sind die Versandkosten in der Regel auch günstig.Zoll und MWST. kommt auch nicht drauf,wieso also nicht gleich einen Langzeitvorrat bestellen!?  



Ein paar hundert kleine Rosco Sprengringe verschiedener Größen habe ich demletzt für letztendlich 12 oder 13,- bestellt.Einmal bestellt,Thema für mich erledigt


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Guck doch mal bei ebay.com,da sind die Versandkosten in der Regel auch günstig.Zoll und MWST. kommt auch nicht drauf,wieso also nicht gleich einen Langzeitvorrat bestellen!?
> 
> 
> ...








Hallo Lorenz,#h

würdest du bitte mal die Bezugsadresse mitteilen?:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Lorenz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

Hi


j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> würdest du bitte mal die Bezugsadresse mitteilen?:m


Bitteschön 

*tlc243*

  Ich weiß aber nicht was er zur Zeit an Größen und Preisen hat...


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bitteschön
> 
> ...


 



Danke,:m
Gruß 
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Algon (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Guck doch mal bei ebay.com,da sind die Versandkosten in der Regel auch günstig.Zoll und MWST. kommt auch nicht drauf,wieso also nicht gleich einen Langzeitvorrat bestellen!


Wieso? Solid Rings gibt es doch auch in Deutschland.http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=QUANTUMAssistSolidRings10pcs





Lorenz schrieb:


> Ein paar hundert kleine Rosco Sprengringe verschiedener Größen habe ich demletzt für letztendlich 12 oder 13,- bestellt.Einmal bestellt,Thema für mich erledigt


Sprengringe sind äußerst ungünstig für den von uns genannten Zweck.
Und des weiteren kann man, gerade bei Sprengringen und Solid Rings, so richtig ins Klo greifen. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



Algon schrieb:


> Seacon "Dorsch und Köhlerhaken" (Art.Nr. 73-9711B) kann ich im Netz aber nicht finden. #c
> 
> MfG Algon


 
die nennen sich jetz "Profiline Dorsch Schellfischhaken" und haben eine andere Verpackung. Sind aber genau die gleichen Haken. Ich habe sie in  Gr.4. genommen.

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d...haken_9711b/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm

MfG Algon


----------



## herrfrick (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

Hmmm, kommt der Sache schon recht nahe, danke.

Aber eben Diese, welche gewerblich zu A-Hooks verarbeitet werden hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Dieser große offenen Bogen mit kurzen Schenkel schein mir wirklich am aller besten.

Bis ich die gefunden habe versuch ich es halt mit den bereits besprochen Haken.

Am meisten reizt mich am A-Hook übrigens die Gepäckoptimierung. Diese ganzen sperrigen Pilkertaschen für die drillingsbewehrten Pilker kann man zu Hause lassen.

Petri


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Grk4c725hs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR6IDy3gPKk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK_ycw7zvXU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LQdCFLbPJI&feature=related

Tipp: Schrumpfschlauch mit heißem Wasser schrumpfen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

Hallo,

wie stark (Tragkraft) muß die Kevlarschnur sein, damit man mit einer Ködernadel reinkommt?

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

Hallo,

wenn ich jetz als Bindeschnur ein Wallervorfach nehme, ist dann eine Fixierung mit Sekundenkleber unbedingt notwendig,
oder reicht es wenn man ein Stück überstehen lässt und Schrumpfschlauch rüber macht?
Ist normaler Sekundenkleber, aus dem Baumarkt, auch (salz)Wasser fest, oder sollte man lieber "Angelsekundenkleber" nehmen?#c

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich jetz als Bindeschnur ein Wallervorfach nehme, ist dann eine Fixierung mit Sekundenkleber unbedingt notwendig,
> oder reicht es wenn man ein Stück überstehen lässt und Schrumpfschlauch rüber macht?
> ...



keiner ne Meinung zu?

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: assist hook selber bauen*

Hallo Wolle,



Wollebre schrieb:


> Stück Schnur überstehen lassen und Schrumpfschlauch drüber, ist vollkommen ausreichend.


habe ich so auch gemacht.



Wollebre schrieb:


> Wichtig ist die Schnur am Übergang zum Schrumpfschlauch eng zu umfassen.


Das ist leider nicht ganz möglich. Um die Schnur fest zu umfassen müßte ich kleineren Schrumpfschlauch nehmen, der wiederum nicht über das Hakenauge und Wickelung past. Habe das Überstehende Ende jetzt über die Wickelung gelegt, damit der Schrumpfschlauch es fest zusammen drückt.



Wollebre schrieb:


> Vorfür Sekundenkleber? Mach einen vernünftigen Knoten und der hält dann auch! Habe mal gehört, dass man sich auch überversichern kann.


Sehe ich auch so, wollte nur mal andere Meinungen dazu hören.

MfG Algon


----------

